# Need Help choosing a good spinning reel



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

I am looking to upgrade some of my spinning reels as the cheapos I have keep breaking on me. I am looking to spend a max of $100 a reel, but if I can get by spending a little less I would like to.

Was thinking of something in the 5000-6000 size for big reds, fishing off the boat and pulling some snapper or other fish out of structure, some surf fishing here and there.

Any suggestions? I have looked at the Penn Battles, Sargus, Fierce, Pursuit. They have real mixed reviews.

Read some good things about Okumas? I have no idea.

Read great things about Shimano that seems out of my price range.

Or should I just get an old Penn and be done with it. Any and all advice appreciated.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

I have Shimano, Okuma, and Penn and they are all fine -- never had a problem with any of them. Just go to the store and pick up some of the ones they have out for demo and get them in your hands and see what feels good to you. Is it smooth? Does the bail work well? Do they have it in your NFL colors ? (joke). Is it on sale? 
Then buy the one you like and treat it REAL GOOD!


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

the internals on the penn fierce sargus and battle are the same except additional bearings and only the battle has a full metal body "and sideplate" i think the fierce/sargus have graphite sideplates but that shouldn't keep you from getting a fierce if you are looking to get bang for your buck. they are good and just like all reels you just gotta keep em dry and clean em when they do get wet/salty


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Fin Nor Lethal 100? Guy on the THT has them for $129 spooled with 80# braid.


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

im a fan of penn reels. I have two battles 6k and 8k. love them. havnt let me down yet, also have a fierce 3k that I use for inshore and for the price I cant complain.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm a fan of the fierce line up. Price/performance=great value. I'll step my game up once I'm sponsored lol


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

There are a few Shimanos you might be able to snag. Shimanos are probably the best reel on the market.

Can't go wrong with fierce though. Great price and works great. I have the 8000 and Is a great reel.

I would go shimano then penn. That's just me tho


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I too would recommend the Penn Fierce for the value. Like already posted the Battle down to the Fierce are just about the same. The reels below the Penn Battle have felt drag washers but that can easily and cheaply be changed.

I have an Okuma Trio 40 that has been abused on my dock for years now and it has never broken. Even the finish hasn't corroded or changed. I paid $35.00 for it on Amazon 4 years ago but now they have gone up. I don't know about their larger reels.


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

Kenton said:


> Fin Nor Lethal 100? Guy on the THT has them for $129 spooled with 80# braid.


Read a great review on this reel. It seems like it might be more reel than I need for what I am looking to do? I could be wrong.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Humbly submitting my picks in this price range...

Shimano Sahara - Awesome reel with metal foot and side
Penn SSg - Old standard that will serve you well.
Quantum Kinetic - Great value, super smooth, cheap on the internet
Penn Battle 1 - Closing out, so fits in your price range.
Penn Sargus - Great reel, had some corrosion problems, take care of it and it works.
Shimano Spheros - Find an FB on closeout and you'll get a true salt water spinning with a metal foot.

I'm sure there are others, but these I have used and serviced. Have some new and used in this size range if interested.


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

thanks all for the suggestions, think I got an idea to go in and can check into some things. I'll PM you Joe to see what ya got.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I have some of the older Penn SS reels but I would get a new one if the budget allows.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

penn battle for the win!


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

I've been using Okuma Trios since they came out, and have never had a malfunction with them.
http://www.amazon.com/Okuma-Speed-Spinning-Orange-Trio-55S/dp/B004F1GTJ6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1410538839&sr=8-1&keywords=trio55

If you want to stick to the 100 buck range, then you can't go wrong with the Penn Battle 5000 or 6000. I think they offer a regular discount at Outcast that will get you in that range. My guide buddies in Louisiana use the smaller models and like them. They have had a very occasional handle break, but Penn will replace without problems. I believe in the metal body of the Battle over the graphite on the Fierce for the fishing you're describing.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

CalvinandHobbes said:


> thanks all for the suggestions, think I got an idea to go in and can check into some things. I'll PM you Joe to see what ya got.


 When you do decide just bring it by for a free pre-use service and it will last a long time..!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Ocean Master said:


> When you do decide just bring it by for a free pre-use service and it will last a long time..!


That's one super offer.....so don't pass it up!! OM (Keith) will do a super job on it...lots of folks on here will back that up!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

This is just for the simple spinning reels right now b/c of the slack time.

Thank you


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks a lot Ocean Master. Been working a lot more than buying so far. Hope to pick up something in a week or so. I will definitely keep that in mind. I am not sure if I am more educated now from all the stuff I looked at or more confused. I even played with some of these reels at Bass Pro Shop. I am familiar with the old Penns as I fished them all the time with my dad as a teenager. 

Seems like there are a ton of good reels at the range. I am debating getting a older penn or picking up the battle which I liked a lot. Played with some Shimanos and Daiwa's and they are super nice but I think I am little to simple to appreciate whats going on for the price.

$100 is a big deal to me when my kids and wife take all my money! Maybe I am thinking about it too much.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

The Shimano Sahara is a good deal but Shimano just doesn't keep parts around after a new reel gets 4 years old. You can get any Penn part anytime.


----------

